# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Easyfile 6.1.2. loggin in problems

## Yollie

Is anyone experiencing logging in problems after doing the latest update on Easyfile?
It first told me that my log in details do not match whats on record and now it just says "processing" all the time and then eventually times out due to inactivity.

----------


## Dave A

Sounds like the Java version problem remains, then.

It seems E@syfile doesn't like Java 7.x - the solution is to install a version 6.x of Java.

----------


## Yollie

Thanks - will install version 6 and hope for the best.

----------


## Yollie

I checked my Java version and it is version 6.

----------


## Dave A

:Oops:  That's me out of ideas just at the moment  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dave A

Oh dear - no other suggestions either  :EEK!: 

Let's try a checklist of known possible funnies:

1. The username is case sensitive. If you created a username of DaveA, you could not put in davea.
2. If you're on Vista or Windows 7, opening E@asyfile in the Run as Adminstrator mode can stop some problems.
3. Make sure Adobe Air and Adobe Reader are up to date (latest version).
4. There is a history of problems with some anti-virus software (AVG)

What else has caused problems this year?

----------


## Mike C

> There is a history of problems with some anti-virus software (Kaspersky?)


The anti-virus that caused a problem was AVG.  I still have the instructions from SARS about how to set it to accept Easyfile should that be the problem.

Like Dave, I am also running out of ideas.

----------

Dave A (27-Sep-12)

----------


## Yollie

I have tried changing the case sensitive username, and just this morning tried run as administrator, adobe is up to date and the anti-virus software on the pc is microsoft security essentials.  Could this software be a problem?

----------


## Mike C

> the anti-virus software on the pc is microsoft security essentials.  Could this software be a problem?


Hi Yollie - haven't heard of anyone having conflict hassles with microsoft security essentials.

Have you tried uninstalling the program.  Downloading the new one and reinstalling?  I know it is a schlepp, but some people have found that it has worked for them.

----------


## Yollie

Hi Mike C
I will try doing that.  
Thanks for your help

----------


## Yollie

I seriously am not winning with this.  I uninstalled & re-installed Easyfile and now its saying this:

e@syFile has detected that your login information does not match that of the local information and as such you will not be allowed to access e@syFile

----------


## Mike C

(@ Dave - Sorry Dave, I don't know how to do a link to a specific posting, so am doing this the long way round)

Hi  Yollie, I don't know if you have read the thread "E@syfile employer V6.0.0 login failure"

In a posting made by lathan.Ashton on the 19th April this year he wrote this:




> i tried renaming the 'EasyFile.dbz' file in 'C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\easyFileEmployer.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxx\Local Store'
> 
> to EasyFile.old and then opened easyfile again. it prompted to recreate the three usernames and then i was able to login.


Don't know if you feel brave enough to try it, but it is about the only other suggestion I have left.

----------


## Dave A

Here's the link to the thread Mike was referring to.

If you're going to be this adventurous, perhaps best if you read the whole series of posts in that discussion. I suppose if you're absolutely stuck, it's worth trying. But definitely last resort stuff to my mind.

----------


## Mike C

Hi Yollie - have you had any success yet?

If so - please let us know how it was solved.

If not ... here is an avenue that you could try.  The contact was given in an earlier thread by Miriam790




> If you still have setup problems contact eugenej@sarsefiling.co.za

----------


## Mike C

Some good news for a change.

Two weeks ago my beloved computer (XP) gave up the ghost and I had to buy a new one with windows 7.  I knew the day was coming, so I had backups and the change to windows 7 was expected.  What I was not looking forward to, and left to virtually the last ... was the loading of E@syfile.  I expected the worst.

What a lovely surprise!  I downloaded version 6.2.1 and it installed without a hitch.  I went into the database with trepidation, and was able to log on without any problems.  All the data seemed to be intact. 

This morning I did the upgrade to 6.2.2 and all went well again.  So it seems as though all the previous problems have been sorted.  Well done SARS.

----------


## ABDurbs

> The anti-virus that caused a problem was AVG.  I still have the instructions from SARS about how to set it to accept Easyfile should that be the problem.
> 
> Like Dave, I am also running out of ideas.


Hi Mike
I have having major issues with easyfile and have AVG installed.  If you still have those instructions from SARS I would appreciate it.

----------


## Mike C

> Hi Mike
> I have having major issues with easyfile and have AVG installed.  If you still have those instructions from SARS I would appreciate it.


Hi ABDurbs. Yes I still have it in PDF format.  Cannot upoad it as it exceeds the size allowed by the forum.  Can you Private Message me your email address and I can send it direct?  It is only 684 Kb but the forum's limit is about 450Kb I think.

----------


## Dave A

> Hi ABDurbs. Yes I still have it in PDF format.  Cannot upoad it as it exceeds the size allowed by the forum.


I've upped the limit for you, Mike - so feel free to give it another go.

----------


## Mike C

Thanks Dave - wll do.

----------


## Mike C

> Hi Mike
> I have having major issues with easyfile and have AVG installed. If you still have those instructions from SARS I would appreciate it.


Hi ABDurbs - See attachment.

----------


## ABDurbs

> Hi ABDurbs - See attachment.


Hi Mike

Thanks for that and the effort. It applies to AVG 2012 and not 2013 which is slightly different. I managed ot figure out the new menu and made the adjustments, but it has mad absolutley no difference. AVG are a nightmare when it come to support as are SARS who are even worse. I have been waiting 2 days from both.

I am at my wits end and have no idea where to go from here to get easyFile to work. I may just un install AVG all together and se what happens.

----------


## ABDurbs

One thing I have noticed and I dont know if you can see it from the screen shot, but this is what comes up when I dbl click the easyFile program. I haven't lodded on yet, but it si showing as connected ? Any thoughts.

----------


## Mike C

Hi ABDurbs - the fact that you are connecting makes me think that it is not the AVG anti-virus.  Are you using a specialised firewall, as that can also sometimes cause problems.

If SARS finally sorts this out for you, you must come back and tell us what the solution was, as I would love to know - and it will also be very useful for others who might find themselves in the same boat.

----------


## ABDurbs

> Hi ABDurbs - the fact that you are connecting makes me think that it is not the AVG anti-virus.  Are you using a specialised firewall, as that can also sometimes cause problems.
> 
> If SARS finally sorts this out for you, you must come back and tell us what the solution was, as I would love to know - and it will also be very useful for others who might find themselves in the same boat.


OK I FINALLY (Still waiting for SARS) managed to get into easyFile. I had to install both 32 and 64Bit versions of Java6. Once I did that I could open up the new 6.2.2 I had installed. I then had to re enter all my passwords. Once that was done the program opened. I then restored my backups and the program froze again. I had to stop easyFile using Task manager. I then closed all AVG components, re opened easyFile and restored my backups, and it seems to be working fine now. The problem appears to be with my 64Bit system and only having Java6 64bit installed. Once I installed the 32Bit version  it worked. I am going to hold off installing Java 7 untill I have done all I need to on easyFile, then I will see what happens.

Thanks for your help guys. Any other problems I have I will let you know.

----------

Dave A (10-Apr-13), Mike C (09-Apr-13)

----------


## Mike C

Hi ABDurbs.  Thanks for keeping us posted.  I wouldn't have thought of that.  I have a 64bit system with Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 - as well as Java 7  update 17 installed and haven't had any hassles (yet) ... but I would agree with you to first finish your submissions before loading anything new.

Well done!

----------


## maureen@global.co.za

Has anyone found a solution to this problem? We definately have not forgotten the password.  we have had this problem twice now, uninstalling and reinstalling not an option, we have about 250 databases.  When you restore, you lose your demographic info.  Last week we lost a days work and today it happened again, lost half a day.  will have to back up every hour by the looks of it.  Could it be the database is too big?  Phoned the call centre, they had never heard of the problem.

----------


## Cynthia1984

Good Morning 

I am having problems with my Easyfile, I have updated to the latest version. It lets me login without a problem but when I try synchronize using our efiling logins it says login in failed we have checked the login and work fine online. Our IT guys have had look and the pcs and everything looks fine. What could be causing the problem  

Thank you

----------


## maureen@global.co.za

Hi, I think this might help - go to efiling - organisations - tax types.  Make sure there is a tick on EMP501 submissions

----------

